# Hi



## Sun_dust (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello I am new to the board and want to become a mouse breeder. I have had mice in my family since I was little and feel like it would be fun to breed fancy mice, especially the satin mice I have seen. I currenly have two little doe's both are still small but getting bigger. They are healthy and full of energy, and as I learned today love cucumbers.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A warm welcome to the forum Sun_dust

:welcomeany


----------



## Sun_dust (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you. Hey how do you upload pictures mine aren't uploading?


----------



## Sun_dust (Nov 28, 2010)

This is a picture of my mouse Millie


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hello and welcome! you and millie


----------



## Sun_dust (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome  Millie is pretty!


----------



## Sun_dust (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you  She has an amazing coat color


----------

